# Guinea escaped



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

One of my guineas got out. I only have two. Just wandering if the I still got will call the other back up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It won't go far. Keep an eye out for when it wants back in. 

BTW, Guineas do not do well in confinement and can be trained to return to the coop each evening. My flock was nearly 30 birds and returned to the coop each night.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah. It came back today.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

After how long?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

It got out yesterday around 3:00. And it came back this morn. I was able to catch her or him. And put it back in. Will they hurt my peacocks? They mean little boogers


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As I stated before, Guineas do not like to be confined. They are high energy birds and need to work that off. Will, they hurt the peacocks? Maybe. There is a very tumultuous time for Guineas in the Spring and Fall. They are driven to fight with other males to establish flock hierarchy and they will turn on other birds if they don't have their own kind to spar with.


----------

